

Twellow: Organizing Twitter Users Into Categories (much cooler than it sounds) - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.twellow.com/

======
rw
Design is like that of a domain-squatter.

~~~
Tichy
Yeah, without the "cooler than it seems" comment, I would have surfed away
immediately.

------
TrevorJ
It is cooler than it seems. Needs a new design but great idea!

